# SOMD.com Campout - August 15 - 17



## clevalley

Spoke with Ann (owner) at Take it Easy Campground - she was excited to have us and has put a note on the Calendar.  What they will do is put all the campers/trailers in section "C" and the tenters in section "B".  We can do camp fires in section "B" and "C" and they will provide the fire rings.

When you call to make your reservation, tell them you are with the SOMD.com group and they will ensure you get in the right location.

If you want to just stop by and use the pool for the day, it is $7.50 per person - it is not a big pool, but the water is wet.

The phone number for reservations is PHONE: 301-994-0494 / TOLL FREE:1-877-994-0494 - again, refer to SOMD.com group for arrival on August 15th and departing on the 17th - or whatever your plans allow you to do.

Vrai - thank you for letting us use the name for organizational purposes.


----------



## lips_sealed

Wow.  this sounds like fun.  I wish I could go.  I am going to sturgis aug 2 - 17.


----------



## aps45819

lips_sealed said:


> Wow.  this sounds like fun.  I wish I could go.  I am going to sturgis aug 2 - 17.



Bragulator


----------



## lips_sealed

aps45819 said:


> Bragulator



 Now I just hope some folks from the forum may head that way....But the camping does sound fun


----------



## yankee44

I have a huge towable grill that is stored at Cecil park (about 5 min from campground) that I will go get first thing that Saturday morning so just bring some meat and we can cook it up.


----------



## yankee44

I just booked.

Super nice people!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I have a huge towable grill that is stored at Cecil park (about 5 min from campground) that I will go get first thing that Saturday morning so just bring some meat and we can cook it up.


road kill


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> road kill



They have a "Road Kill Cookoff" some where in W.V. that I always thought would fun as all he11 to enter.


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> I just booked.
> 
> Super nice people!!!!!!!!



They are great 



bcp said:


> road kill



  If you hit it just right you can flip it into the cooler!

Hey - I like the idea of "if this fly's" let's organize a group for discount purposes - for the future that is...


----------



## clevalley

lips_sealed said:


> Wow.  this sounds like fun.  I wish I could go.  I am going to sturgis aug 2 - 17.


----------



## kom526

I may hafta borrow my folks TT for this b/c it may be a tad hot to be tenting. Sounds like a drunkfest in the making.


----------



## bcp

clevalley said:


> They are great
> 
> 
> 
> *If you hit it just right you can flip it into the cooler!*
> 
> Hey - I like the idea of "if this fly's" let's organize a group for discount purposes - for the future that is...


 
 amature,
 If you hit it right, it wraps around the tire, releases at just the right moment and heads into the cooling fan where it is cubed and thrown back to the top of the manifold, thus cooking it so you can eat at the next rest stop. if you are really good and there is a farm field near by,, you can have veggies too.

 whats with this cooler crap? what? you dont like to eat or something?


----------



## nachomama

bcp said:


> amature,
> If you hit it right, it wraps around the tire, releases at just the right moment and heads into the cooling fan where it is cubed and thrown back to the top of the manifold, thus cooking it so you can eat at the next rest stop. if you are really good and there is a farm field near by,, you can have veggies too.
> 
> whats with this cooler crap? what? you dont like to eat or something?


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> amature,
> If you hit it right, it wraps around the tire, releases at just the right moment and heads into the cooling fan where it is cubed and thrown back to the top of the manifold, thus cooking it so you can eat at the next rest stop. if you are really good and there is a farm field near by,, you can have veggies too.
> 
> whats with this cooler crap? what? you dont like to eat or something?



Sorry - I will go sit in the corner now...  I don't have mad skillz since I am lacking in the dually diesel department.


----------



## bcp

clevalley said:


> Sorry - I will go sit in the corner now...  I don't have mad skillz since I am lacking in the dually diesel department.


I learned this skill driving a geo metro


----------



## bcp

kom526 said:


> I may hafta borrow my folks TT for this b/c it may be a tad hot to be tenting. Sounds like a drunkfest in the making.



 not sure about everyone else, but I was going to be bringing my Bible so as to preach to you all,, panlady will be making sure yall pay close attention to my preaching.

 communion will be served,, repeatedly....


----------



## ocean733

Uh-oh.  Camping.  If I tell my husband, he'll make me go.


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> not sure about everyone else, but I was going to be bringing my Bible so as to preach to you all,, panlady will be making sure yall pay close attention to my preaching.
> 
> communion will be served,, repeatedly....



After a six-pack it won't matter... 



ocean733 said:


> Uh-oh.  Camping.  If I tell my husband, he'll make me go.



I have extra room in our bunk, Hoover won't mind - seriously, she won't.


----------



## watercolor

Well that is awesome! Like I said- we have a 2 room tent- and someone is allowed to bunk with us if they like!  


We will be reserving soon. This sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## bcp

I open my trunk and hang towels around the openings to create a privacy zone.

 learned it by living in my car.

 dont even ask about the bathroom


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> I open my trunk and hang towels around the openings to create a privacy zone.
> 
> learned it by living in my car.
> 
> dont even ask about the bathroom



7/11 Big Gulp cups work great.


----------



## clevalley

To get an idea of how many peeps are going to this?  So far;

Camper Camping;

clevalley
Yankee44
BCP


Tent Camping;

???


Just Stopping By;

???

Reply w/ Quote and add your name to the list when you make reservations (remember say you are with the somd.com group)


----------



## GWguy

clevalley said:


> To get an idea of how many peeps are going to this?  So far;
> 
> Camper Camping;
> 
> clevalley
> Yankee44
> BCP
> 
> 
> Tent Camping;
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> Just Stopping By;
> 
> ???
> 
> Reply w/ Quote and add your name to the list when you make reservations (remember say you are with the somd.com group)



I won't be camping, but I would like to drop in and say "Hi" one day.


----------



## vbailey

I will have to think about this one.....I love camping but hubby and I do not drink.
If there will be enough non drinking folks then maybe we would consider...
I would love to meet some of you folks. We do not hold drinking against you, we just don't drink and would rather not be the only folks not drinking.


----------



## clevalley

vbailey said:


> I will have to think about this one.....I love camping but hubby and I do not drink.
> If there will be enough non drinking folks then maybe we would consider...
> I would love to meet some of you folks. We do not hold drinking against you, we just don't drink and would rather not be the only folks not drinking.



My wife does not drink :shrug:

The only time I will have beer is at night around the campfire before I go to bed...


----------



## backagain39

vbailey said:


> I will have to think about this one.....I love camping but hubby and I do not drink.
> If there will be enough non drinking folks then maybe we would consider...
> I would love to meet some of you folks. We do not hold drinking against you, we just don't drink and would rather not be the only folks not drinking.




I am with you on this one, I would like to meet some folks too but I don't drink either.


----------



## backagain39

Does the campground allows dogs?  I have two yorkies that go everywhere with me......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

How would ya'll feel having some young blood there?

I'll see what GF thinks of the idea.  I LOVE camping and our last trip was a bust (tent camping on property that is questionable and NOT a campground...is not a good idea ).


----------



## sockgirl77

I'll be there but not sure if I'm going to stay in a tent and borrow someone's shower or if I'm going to beg my parents to drop off their camper for me to stay in. I'll let you know.


----------



## sockgirl77

backagain39 said:


> Does the campground allows dogs?  I have two yorkies that go everywhere with me......



Yep, they do.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll be there but not sure if I'm going to stay in a tent and borrow someone's shower or if I'm going to beg my parents to drop off their camper for me to stay in. I'll let you know.



Interesting.

That is quite the twist for me.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Interesting.
> 
> That is quite the twist for me.


----------



## backagain39

sockgirl77 said:


> Yep, they do.



Cool!


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> I won't be camping, but I would like to drop in and say "Hi" one day.


 I certainly hope you do.
 I want to put faces to as many people as I can. right now I just have to assume that Im the best looking one here..... that makes you all a bunch of ugly SOBs for that to work out.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> I certainly hope you do.
> I want to put faces to as many people as I can. right now I just have to assume that Im the best looking one here..... that makes you all a bunch of ugly SOBs for that to work out.



  I've got no argument with ya there!!!!   :SWAMPDONKEY:


----------



## clevalley

backagain39 said:


> Does the campground allows dogs?  I have two yorkies that go everywhere with me......



Yes - they allow pets.  Along as they are leashed and you clean up after them...


----------



## bcp

do they allow wives as long as they are leashed and we clean up after them?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> do they allow wives as long as they are leashed and we clean up after them?



Can I borrow Pan Lady's pan for a minute?


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> I certainly hope you do.
> I want to put faces to as many people as I can. right now I just have to assume that Im the best looking one here..... that makes you all a bunch of ugly SOBs for that to work out.



  You are the best looking.  I've seen you.

BTW, I don't camp, but would stop by maybe if it's not too hot or too cold.


----------



## ocean733

bcp said:


> will they allow bcp as long as he is leashed and we clean up after him?


 


:fixed:


----------



## GWguy

ocean733 said:


> :fixed:



:snort:


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> You are the best looking.  I've seen you.
> 
> BTW, I don't camp, but would stop by maybe if it's not too hot or too cold.


Well, bring DR too.
 we have room in the trailer if you all consume beverages made specifically for adult type individuals.


----------



## DoWhat

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
I only live a few miles from this place that you all speak of.


----------



## Kain99

I'm a tent camper and this sounds like so much fun!  I'm in but if Big Poppa refuses to come with me, I'll need helpp popping my doo hickey.


----------



## bcp

DoWhat said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> I only live a few miles from this place that you all speak of.


Ill bring you some beer


----------



## GWguy

Kain99 said:


> I'm a tent camper and this sounds like so much fun!  I'm in but if Big Poppa refuses to come with me, I'll need helpp popping my doo hickey.



Just show up.  Everyone will help.  Can you tow it ?


----------



## Kain99

GWguy said:


> Just show up.  Everyone will help.  Can you tow it ?



Yep!  I even have a cool rack for the back of the SUV if I need it.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> *I have a huge towable grill *that is stored at Cecil park (about 5 min from campground) that I will go get first thing that Saturday morning so just bring some meat and we can cook it up.



I see campers, tents and stopping by for the day type sign up,, but no grill..

 how the hell do you sleep in that thing anyway? is it intended for cold weather use?


----------



## GWguy

Kain99 said:


> Yep!  I even have a cool rack for the back of the SUV if I need it.


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> Well, bring DR too.
> we have room in the trailer if you all consume beverages made specifically for adult type individuals.



I cuss after a few.  Will that be a problem?


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Just show up.  Everyone will help.  Can you tow it ?



 Ill can pop it up.


 the camper perv people,, the camper


----------



## CMC122

hmmmmmmmm this might actually work.  Let me think about it some more


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:


> hmmmmmmmm this might actually work.  Let me think about it some more



GOOOOO! I'm going!


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> I cuss after a few.  Will that be a problem?


nope, I have turretes we can have a competition 

besides, nobody will hear you over my beer and pickled egg farts.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Yep!  I even have a cool rack for the back of the SUV if I need it.



Can I stay in your pop up if I can't find someone to tent with?


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> nope, I have turretes we can have a competition
> 
> besides, nobody will hear you over my beer and pickled egg farts.



Is there a fan in the camper thing that I can point in your direction?   I have my own pan, also.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Can I stay in your pop up if I can't find someone to tent with?



Of course!  It's really big and sleeps 8 people!


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> Is there a fan in the camper thing that I can point in your direction?   I have my own pan, also.


sure, and central air and heat,, doubt we would need the heat though


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> Of course!  It's really big and sleeps 8 people!


can I stay in there if pan lady creates a hostile environment in my camper due to some yet unsaid provocation on my part?


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> sure, and central air and heat,, doubt we would need the heat though



Well, we could ride down on the bikes and visit and have a change of clothes and IF we drank, we could stay......


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Of course!  It's really big and sleeps 8 people!



I've already set up my sitters for the weekend.


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:


> I've already set up my sitters for the weekend.



I just changed my mind.


----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:


> I just changed my mind.


----------



## backagain39

sockgirl77 said:


> I've already set up my sitters for the weekend.



Your not bringing your kids???? Anyone bringing thier kids?


----------



## toppick08

I should be there...C.


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Of course!  It's really big and sleeps 8 people!


----------



## sockgirl77

backagain39 said:


> Your not bringing your kids???? Anyone bringing thier kids?



No. I do not drink around my kids and I prefer them not be around it. Plus my kids are all tiny. They would not have fun. Take It Easy does not offer much for kids.


----------



## yankee44

backagain39 said:


> Your not bringing your kids???? Anyone bringing thier kids?



I will have a 3 kids there 14, 12, and 3.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I've already set up my sitters for the weekend.



Do I know them?


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Do I know them?



No but if you come with gf on Sunday, you'll get to meet them.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> No but if you come with gf on Sunday, you'll get to meet them.



To?

Oh...thats right.  Bday thing.  well..we'll see if I come over.  Its more out of the way for me (pretty much right next to GF's house...5 minutes away lol), but I might end up making it and I guess going to her place after?  We'll see how it pans out I suppose


----------



## vbailey

yankee44 said:


> I will have a 3 kids there 14, 12, and 3.



If we do decide to come I will bring my son also, he will be 13 sept. He loves baseball, is there a place we could all get togther and have a baseball game? That could be fun for the young ones!!!!  I will be the fan cheering everyone on in the stands!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> To?
> 
> Oh...thats right.  Bday thing.  well..we'll see if I come over.  Its more out of the way for me (pretty much right next to GF's house...5 minutes away lol), but I might end up making it and I guess going to her place after?  We'll see how it pans out I suppose



No ding dong. J's bday party is this Sunday. Mine is next Saturday.


----------



## clevalley

BS Gal said:


> I cuss after a few.  Will that be a problem?



'eff no...



DoWhat said:


> I just changed my mind.



Oh come on - I will even buy you a beer... even if you do have a Suburban and do not want a new shiny Ford. 



toppick08 said:


> I should be there...C.



Oh hellz yes!



yankee44 said:


> I will have a 3 kids there 14, 12, and 3.



I have a 12 y/o boy - have them bring bikes and a fishing pole!   He is stoked.



vbailey said:


> If we do decide to come I will bring my son also, he will be 13 sept. He loves baseball, is there a place we could all get togther and have a baseball game? That could be fun for the young ones!!!!  I will be the fan cheering everyone on in the stands!!!!



I do not think they have the open room without a ball sailing and smacking something... but it does sound fun!  If I make it down there between now and then I will try to look.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> No ding dong. J's bday party is this Sunday. Mine is next Saturday.



I knew that...  (that  was for you, I really did know which thing we were talkin about )

It really sounds like this idea might come together though.  I like the baseball idea, but unless you rent a specific large area for a group, it is hard to find place to play on any campground i've been to.


----------



## yankee44

vbailey said:


> If we do decide to come I will bring my son also, he will be 13 sept. He loves baseball, is there a place we could all get togther and have a baseball game? That could be fun for the young ones!!!!  I will be the fan cheering everyone on in the stands!!!!



If not Cecil park is only 5 minn. away.


----------



## vbailey

yankee44 said:


> If not Cecil park is only 5 minn. away.



Thats right!! and it is a nice park, we have played there a couple of times this year. I wonder if it would be available?


----------



## yankee44

vbailey said:


> Thats right!! and it is a nice park, we have played there a couple of times this year. I wonder if it would be available?



I am the VP for the national league. I have field use permits for that park for all summer.


----------



## vbailey

yankee44 said:


> I am the VP for the national league. I have field use permits for that park for all summer.



Well lets do it then!!!! It could be a blast!!!
And there is no drinking in the parks so those that don't drink or don't want their kids around all that could hang out at the ball park for awhile.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I don't normally drink, but if I stop by would that be ok? If for some reason I should find myself with drink in hand, it's close enough that I could walk home. Might take a little longer, but doable.


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't normally drink, but if I stop by would that be ok? If for some reason I should find myself with drink in hand, it's close enough that I could walk home. Might take a little longer, but doable.



A few of us are planning on just dropping by.  It would be nice to meet you as well.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> A few of us are planning on just dropping by.  It would be nice to meet you as well.



If I choose to stay, is there a cut off date to make the reservations?  If I choose to stop by to visit, is there a better day, time that the most folks will be there?


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I choose to stay, is there a cut off date to make the reservations?  If I choose to stop by to visit, is there a better day, time that the most folks will be there?



Well, if you want to put up your own tent (or camper), you'll need a reservation, the sooner the better.  Otherwise, put out a few feelers here and see if someone might put you up for the night.

I would think most will be there Saturday.  Friday some will pull in, but maybe not until after work, and then pull out at various times on Sunday.


----------



## LesterGreen

sockgirl77 said:


> No. I do not drink around my kids and I prefer them not be around it.



That's ironic!


----------



## SShewbert

What is the fee? I would have to buy a tent but have been looking at buying one anyways.


----------



## awpitt

I'm going be in The Bahamas that week but it sounds like everyone is going to have a blast.


----------



## watercolor

We are planning on tenting it. And again- we have a two room tent- so we have room on the other side- if someone needs to crash!


----------



## BS Gal

SShewbert said:


> What is the fee? I would have to buy a tent but have been looking at buying one anyways.



We probably have one you can borrow.  I'll check with DR.


----------



## I.H.O.P.ness

a fan would be good , and I think you know why


----------



## I.H.O.P.ness

I know how to make my own tent..........


----------



## BS Gal

I.H.O.P.ness said:


> I know how to make my own tent..........


----------



## virgovictoria

This sounds like a fun weekend in the making!  

I'd love to make it out there, perhaps Saturday afternoon/evening, to meet and greet and such!  There's no way we could stay, even if we had a camper or tent, bc of our girls (dogs - biggish dogs), though.


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:


> This sounds like a fun weekend in the making!
> 
> I'd love to make it out there, perhaps Saturday afternoon/evening, to meet and greet and such!  There's no way we could stay, even if we had a camper or tent, bc of our girls (dogs - biggish dogs), though.



I'll bring the Jello shooters.


----------



## SShewbert

BS Gal said:


> We probably have one you can borrow.  I'll check with DR.



Thank you that would be nice. The fee is cheap their to camp.


----------



## clevalley

virgovictoria said:


> This sounds like a fun weekend in the making!
> 
> I'd love to make it out there, perhaps Saturday afternoon/evening, to meet and greet and such!  There's no way we could stay, even if we had a camper or tent, bc of our girls (dogs - biggish dogs), though.



I think it is going to be a hoot! 

If I can get Socki to bunk with Hoover and I it will make it just that much more "special"...

We were debating about bringing the GSD since it is close by, but with the potential heat we decided to leave her at grandma's in the A/C for the weekend!

I know myself, BCP and Yankee44 will have the ghetto cruisers there for some A/C relief and bathroom breaks for the stopper-buyers.

Can't wait to meet some new faces.


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll bring the Jello shooters.



Somebody is going to be preggers by the end of the weekend!


----------



## bcp

clevalley;3028436

I know myself said:


> Cant wait to meet some people myself.
> 
> Getto Cruisers...


----------



## sockgirl77

clevalley said:


> I think it is going to be a hoot!
> 
> If I can get Socki to bunk with Hoover and I it will make it just that much more "special"...


I'm still hoping for some tent lovin'. 


Black-Francis said:


> Somebody is going to be preggers by the end of the weekend!


Not I.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll bring the Jello shooters.



Did I ever tell you how funny you are?


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:


> Did I ever tell you how funny you are?



Not that I can ever recall. Feel free.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm still hoping for some *tent lovin'.
> *
> Not I.


well, I guess that pretty much sums it up.
 I have a camper. she does not want me.

 damn.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> well, I guess that pretty much sums it up.
> I have a camper. she does not want me.
> 
> damn.



No offense, but I like the shape of my head. Frying pans tend to change it.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm still hoping for some truck lovin'.
> 
> Not I.



:fixed:......


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:......



Been there. More room in a tent.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> Been there. More room in a tent.



m'kay........


----------



## yankee44

clevalley said:


> I think it is going to be a hoot!
> 
> If I can get Socki to bunk with Hoover and I it will make it just that much more "special"...
> 
> We were debating about bringing the GSD since it is close by, but with the potential heat we decided to leave her at grandma's in the A/C for the weekend!
> 
> I know myself, BCP and Yankee44 will have the ghetto cruisers there for some A/C relief and bathroom breaks for the stopper-buyers.
> 
> Can't wait to meet some new faces.



I will have some extra room if a stoper-byer has a few too many. I am also bringing my big tow behind grill/smoker to throw a bunch of meat on on Saturday evening.

I can't wait to meet everyone. It is going to be a blast!!!


----------



## LesterGreen

clevalley said:


> I think it is going to be a hoot!



What straight guy says "I think it is going to be a hoot"?


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm still hoping for some tent lovin'.
> 
> Not I.



Not by me - I shoot blanks; I have an empty headed child to prove it. 



LesterGreen said:


> What straight guy says "I think it is going to be a hoot"?



 

Don't be shy, embrace your gayness if you must deflect.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll bring the Jello shooters.


Foodlion in Leonardtown has the daquiri and margarita flavors on clearance


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> I think it is going to be a hoot!
> 
> If I can get Socki to bunk with Hoover and I it will make it just that much more "special"...
> 
> *We were debating about bringing the GSD since it is close by, but with the potential heat we decided to leave her at grandma's in the A/C for the weekend!*
> I know myself, BCP and Yankee44 will have the ghetto cruisers there for some A/C relief and bathroom breaks for the stopper-buyers.
> 
> Can't wait to meet some new faces.


----------



## sux2b44

clevalley said:


> To get an idea of how many peeps are going to this?  So far;
> 
> Camper Camping;
> 
> clevalley
> Yankee44
> BCP
> 
> 
> Tent Camping;
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> Just Stopping By;
> 
> ???
> 
> Reply w/ Quote and add your name to the list when you make reservations (remember say you are with the somd.com group)




Do i have to make my OWN reservations????  Since I am not included in the above list????


----------



## yankee44

sux2b44 said:


> Do i have to make my OWN reservations????  Since I am not included in the above list????



So does my wife. She is a registered lurker.


----------



## LesterGreen

sux2b44 said:


> Do i have to make my OWN reservations????  Since I am not included in the above list????



Oh Geez.....The Nagging Wife!


----------



## sux2b44

yankee44 said:


> I will have a 3 kids there 14, 12, and 3.



Great we have a 12 year old son.  They can go do some - kid stuff.  I dont drink, dont really need the alcohol.  I am ditzy enough without it.


----------



## sux2b44

LesterGreen said:


> Oh Geez.....The Nagging Wife!



Monkey go sit on you gun and spin!!!!!!


----------



## Merlin99

sux2b44 said:


> Monkey go sit on you gun and spin!!!!!!


Anal russian roulette sounds like a painful way to go.


----------



## clevalley

sux2b44 said:


> Monkey go sit on you gun and spin!!!!!!





Merlin99 said:


> Anal russian roulette sounds like a painful way to go.



Won't be the only load he would be taking in the ass...


----------



## StrawberryGal

sux2b44 said:


> Great we have a 12 year old son.  They can go do some - kid stuff.  I dont drink, dont really need the alcohol.  *I am ditzy enough without it.*





You're sure funny!


----------



## bcp

I suffer camper envy.
 the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......

 both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.

 I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.


----------



## StrawberryGal

bcp said:


> I suffer camper envy.
> the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......
> 
> *both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.*
> 
> I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.



   

Those sound really niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LesterGreen

clevalley said:


> Won't be the only load he would be taking in the ass...



You would definitely know about that!


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> I suffer camper envy.
> the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......
> 
> both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.
> 
> I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.



holly cow!! How heavy do you think that thing is? If I had one like that I think I would get one of those tractor trailer type trucks to pull it.


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> I suffer camper envy.
> the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......
> 
> both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.
> 
> I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.



We were at Ocean City and this guy comes in with a 40+ foot Class A - it was ginormous!  Once he got setup, on the outside under the awning, he pushed a button on a remote and a side panel popped open and slid upwards, behind it was about a 52" plasma.   Satellite was built into the roof and it auto-tracked when he went down the road.

This thing had every bell and whistle you could think of - ice machine inside and outside, wet-bar on the outside... it was insane.

Now that my friend is a Ghetto-Cruiser!


----------



## clevalley

LesterGreen said:


> You would definitely know about that!



Very witty dick weed...  come up with something original in FC...


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> holly cow!! How heavy do you think that thing is? If I had one like that I think I would get one of those tractor trailer type trucks to pull it.



Easy 13+K dry...

:EDIT:  Damn, I was close - right under 13K dry...

Specifications - Landmark | Heartland RV´s


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> holly cow!! How heavy do you think that thing is? If I had one like that I think I would get one of those tractor trailer type trucks to pull it.



 He is using an 08 Chevy diesel dually.
he clamis 14,500 loaded.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> He is using an 08 Chevy diesel dually.
> he clamis 14,500 loaded.



I would have thought it was heavier than that. My GVR is 15,500 lbs.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> I suffer camper envy.
> the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......
> 
> both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.
> 
> I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.



I watched a show recently. I can't remember the name exactly but it was something like million dollar motor homes. OMG! I think the two level ones are bigger than my house! It was incredible, made my two man tent look cheap.


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I watched a show recently. I can't remember the name exactly but it was something like million dollar motor homes. OMG! I think the two level ones are bigger than my house! It was incredible, made my *two* man *tent* look cheap.


----------



## bcp

toppick08 said:


>


A good tent aint cheap at all


----------



## LesterGreen

Can't Wait!!


----------



## toppick08

LesterGreen said:


> Can't Wait!!



Me neither....


----------



## toppick08

GWguy said:


> Well, if you want to put up your own tent (or camper), you'll need a reservation, the sooner the better.  Otherwise, put out a few feelers here and see if someone might put you up for the night.
> 
> I would think most will be there Saturday.  *Friday some will pull in*, but maybe not until after work, *and then pull out at various times *on Sunday.


----------



## rwethereyet

toppick08 said:


>



   Toppick - Only you can pick up on stuff like that.  Go get laid this weekend!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> A good tent aint cheap at all


----------



## toppick08

rwethereyet said:


> Toppick - Only you can pick up on stuff like that.  Go get laid this weekend!!


----------



## bcp

well then, I finally remembered to call and reserve my spot.
 looks like we will be coming in sometime friday night, will leave home around 5 or so.

 will have cold beer when I get there.

 what else would be good to contribute? I understand that there will be a big grill thing, what kind of meat should I get to throw on it? or will roadkill do. I passed a fresh killed gopher this morning I could have collected. It appeared to already have been gutted.


----------



## bcp

Pan Lady wants to know if she should bring a few loaner pans for the weekend


----------



## Pandora

bcp said:


> I suffer camper envy.
> the guy camping next to me just walked me into his 40ft landmark 5th wheel......
> 
> both sides slide out plus the master bedroom is a slide out, he has a center counter in the kitchen, a double door full size home type fridge, 40 inch plasma tv, a fireplace and a sitting room.
> 
> I am sooooo tired of being the poor boy on the block,, Im moving next to the tent people.




We were out this past weekend and this guy pulls in his 40 footer, nice... slide outs galore and out came a cat with a glittering collar that I later learned routinely runs the camp grounds he visits and comes back when called.   I could have flipped.  I have never seen anything like that before and she visited everyone's camper who didn't have dogs and looked both ways when crossing the street. I know it sounds like I'm bullchitting you but I'm serious... It was one cool cat!


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> Pan Lady wants to know if she should bring a few loaner pans for the weekend



She better not give my wife any ideas. My wife's shoes hurt enough.


----------



## clevalley

Pandora said:


> We were out this past weekend and this guy pulls in his 40 footer, nice... slide outs galore and out came a cat with a glittering collar that I later learned routinely runs the camp grounds he visits and comes back when called.   I could have flipped.  I have never seen anything like that before and she visited everyone's camper who didn't have dogs and looked both ways when crossing the street. I know it sounds like I'm bullchitting you but I'm serious... It was one cool cat!



Wow!  A Cat-Dog.   We went with friends who had friends camping (at BethPage) and they brought their cat.  It would stay right with the camper and camp site as that was as far as it would go.


----------



## Pandora

clevalley said:


> Wow!  A Cat-Dog.   We went with friends who had friends camping (at BethPage) and they brought their cat.  It would stay right with the camper and camp site as that was as far as it would go.



  Cat-Dog was my first thought, I got a bit tipsy and made up a stupid song about the kitty but what happens in Urbanna stays in Urbanna.  Thank Gawd!


----------



## backagain39

Pandora said:


> We were out this past weekend and this guy pulls in his 40 footer, nice... slide outs galore and out came a cat with a glittering collar that I later learned routinely runs the camp grounds he visits and comes back when called.   I could have flipped.  I have never seen anything like that before and she visited everyone's camper who didn't have dogs and looked both ways when crossing the street. I know it sounds like I'm bullchitting you but I'm serious... It was one cool cat!



I have two cats that come in from outside when I call their names............:shrug:


----------



## Pandora

backagain39 said:


> I have two cats that come in from outside when I call their names............:shrug:



I have 3 cats, 2 that come when I call their names but I wouldn't feel confident taking them and setting them free at a strange campground.  And I'm not so sure I could take the chance either.  You know what I mean?


----------



## backagain39

Pandora said:


> I have 3 cats, 2 that come when I call their names but I wouldn't feel confident taking them and setting them free at a strange campground.  And I'm not so sure I could take the chance either.  You know what I mean?



My female would stay right with me............


----------



## bcp

backagain39 said:


> My female would stay right with me............


I think all of us men like to think that our female will stay right with us and bring us beer and food as needed.

 I forgot clean shorts. with all the beer and food, sooner or later...........


----------



## backagain39

bcp said:


> I think all of us men like to think that our female will stay right with us and bring us beer and food as needed.
> 
> I forgot clean shorts. with all the beer and food, sooner or later...........



I wouldn't know coz I am female and I was talking about a cat...........


----------



## bcp

backagain39 said:


> I wouldn't know coz I am female and I was talking about a cat...........



 I know you are female.
 Ive been slapped on here before for making off color comments about certain lifestyle, I didnt want to sound like a bigot or something.


----------



## clevalley

Pandora said:


> Cat-Dog was my first thought, I got a bit tipsy and made up a stupid song about the kitty but *what happens in Urbanna stays in Urbanna*.  Thank Gawd!



  'Aint that the truth!  

If/when we ever meet I have a Bethpage/7th District story for you.


----------



## backagain39

bcp said:


> I know you are female.
> Ive been slapped on here before for making off color comments about certain lifestyle, I didnt want to sound like a bigot or something.



What lifestyle?....I was talking about my pet female cat....not a female friend.....


----------



## backagain39

Although I did have a newbie female pm me and ask me my age and location and what I liked to do......I should have introduced her to my cat......


----------



## BeenSpur'd

vbailey said:


> If we do decide to come I will bring my son also, he will be 13 sept. He loves baseball, is there a place we could all get togther and have a baseball game? That could be fun for the young ones!!!!  I will be the fan cheering everyone on in the stands!!!!



I haven't been back to Take it Easy Ranch since I played ball for Hazel and Irving (original owners who with their sons built the campgrounds, lake, ball fields and stage)  We won the state and county championships two years.  It was back in the late 70's early 80's.  I have nothing but fond memories of playing good ball, then getting the other team drunk and spending the night under the big tree in back of the bar watching the sun come up and wondering where the night went  No doubt in my mind,  that was the best party place I've ever been too in my life.  They used to have three ball fields but don't know if they are still there.  We had the 10 year reunion of the ball team on my farm, missed the 20 year reunion but may have a 25 year reunion soon.  I worked security for them at a few of their functions.  Had to make ice runs for concerts and went to see the Eagles play there.  Watched them drag the pond when two people drowned, that was creepy.  I've been through on horseback a few times as it is close to my farm through woods and across one major road.  I might just have to come by and have a few drinks, remember the good ole times and meet some of you........


----------



## bcp

backagain39 said:


> Although I did have a newbie female pm me and ask me my age and location and what I liked to do......I should have introduced her to my cat......


Give her my name.


----------



## backagain39

bcp said:


> Give her my name.



Will do.......LOL


----------



## bcp

Im thinking that on that Saturday night we should have a group type dinner, maybe some live entertainment, maybe we can get larry to come down, get drunk and play the guitar or something.

 what say ye all


----------



## toppick08

bcp said:


> Im thinking that on that Saturday night we should have a group type dinner, maybe some live entertainment, maybe we can get larry to come down, get drunk and play the guitar or something.
> 
> what say ye all



I'm bringing fried okra...and I'm wearing my crocs.....


----------



## bcp

toppick08 said:


> I'm bringing fried okra...and I'm wearing my crocs.....


well, there is some good eating there,, and I suspect after a few beers, some good entertainment.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> Im thinking that on that Saturday night we should have a group type dinner, maybe some live entertainment, maybe we can get larry to come down, get drunk and play the guitar or something.
> 
> what say ye all



Sounds great to me!!! Like I said in an earlier post I can bring my huge tow behind grill.


----------



## vbailey

BeenSpur'd said:


> I haven't been back to Take it Easy Ranch since I played ball for Hazel and Irving (original owners who with their sons built the campgrounds, lake, ball fields and stage)  We won the state and county championships two years.  It was back in the late 70's early 80's.  I have nothing but fond memories of playing good ball, then getting the other team drunk and spending the night under the big tree in back of the bar watching the sun come up and wondering where the night went  No doubt in my mind,  that was the best party place I've ever been too in my life.  They used to have three ball fields but don't know if they are still there.  We had the 10 year reunion of the ball team on my farm, missed the 20 year reunion but may have a 25 year reunion soon.  I worked security for them at a few of their functions.  Had to make ice runs for concerts and went to see the Eagles play there.  Watched them drag the pond when two people drowned, that was creepy.  I've been through on horseback a few times as it is close to my farm through woods and across one major road.  I might just have to come by and have a few drinks, remember the good ole times and meet some of you........



Wow, sounds like you could write a book...


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> Sounds great to me!!! Like I said in an earlier post I can bring my huge tow behind grill.


now we just have to find a half a pig or something to throw on it and slow cook.
 Pulled pork.


----------



## vbailey

How much is it for a night at the Ranch these days? Full hook-up or not.....


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> now we just have to find a half a pig or something to throw on it and slow cook.
> Pulled pork.



I was thinking we could get a couple of pork butts and a brisket or two and cook them up.

What says everyone? I will get the Brisket.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I was thinking we could get a couple of pork butts and a brisket or two and cook them up.
> 
> What says everyone? I will get the Brisket.


just the butt? would that not leave a handicapp pig?


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> just the butt? would that not leave a handicapp pig?



A pig is like a gecko, if you pull their tail off it will grow back.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

bcp said:


> just the butt? would that not leave a handicapp pig?



Look who's talking...you wanted to chop one in half


----------



## bcp

pcjohnnyb said:


> Look who's talking...you wanted to chop one in half



 but I was thinking front to back, he still would have had half his organs all the way.
 if you cut of the rump completely, how is he supposed to poo?


----------



## Pooh31

Socki are you gonna go?


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> but I was thinking front to back, he still would have had half his organs all the way.
> if you cut of the rump completely, how is he supposed to poo?



I have still not figured out why they call it a *pork butt *when it comes from the front sholder. :shrug:


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> I was thinking we could get a couple of pork butts and a brisket or two and cook them up.
> 
> What says everyone? I will get the Brisket.



I will get a big piece of Beef of some sort... we need to get a head count to see who wants to do a collective dinner.

I would also say "pot luck" - we can provide beef and pork and others can bring whatever to add (sides) and what is there is there. :shrug:


----------



## StrawberryGal

clevalley said:


> I will get a big piece of Beef of some sort... we need to get a head count to see who wants to do a collective dinner.
> 
> I would also say "pot luck" - we can provide beef and pork and others can bring whatever to add (sides) and what is there is there. :shrug:



We MAY stop by to visit, but NO camping. Sorry.... 


What kind of side dish do you want me to bring?

I makes a very good Strawberry pies, S'more pies, etc.


----------



## BuddyLee

Hmm...don't know about camping because I have a lot going on but what about stopping by to say "hey".

Do I have to camp?


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Hmm...don't know about camping because I have a lot going on but what about stopping by to say "hey".
> 
> Do I have to camp?



No, just bring some Joose......


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> No, just bring some Joose......


Applejuice?


----------



## bcp

BuddyLee said:


> Applejuice?


 she means Spirits, bring some distilled spirits.


----------



## BuddyLee

bcp said:


> she means Spirits, bring some distilled spirits.


Distilled applejuice?


----------



## clevalley

BuddyLee said:


> Hmm...don't know about camping because I have a lot going on but what about stopping by to say "hey".
> 
> Do I have to camp?



You do not have to if you do not want to... we would like people to stop by and just say hi, hangout for a bit - have a beer or two...  I am assuming Saturday (especially in the evening) will be the time for that as people will be rolling in Friday and setting up

I am planning on getting there on Friday and setting my trailer up and grabbing at lease 4 spots side-by-side.  I will post the location and people can pull up and look on the map.

I stopped and spoke with Ann today and they are excited to have us.


----------



## clevalley

*How many full-hookups are needed?*

How many full hookup campers are planning on being there?  I know Yankee, BCP and I will have TT's there - any other people with trailers planning on coming and setting up?


----------



## unixpirate

BuddyLee said:


> Applejuice?



I'm going to miss seeing my best bud BL  Have some Jigga Jooze for me. 

I'll be on travel 13th-23rd in Mexico.


----------



## bcp

unixpirate said:


> I'm going to miss seeing my best bud BL  Have some Jigga Jooze for me.
> 
> I'll be on travel 13th-23rd in Mexico.


Would have loved to meet you, but you be safe in Mexico.
 and remember, when driving back across the border, and you got that serious hangover and dont remember what you did the night before,, check under the sombreros in the back of the truck, you might not have just bought a bunch of hats, there might be dudes under those things trying to sneak in .


----------



## bcp

clevalley said:


> How many full hookup campers are planning on being there?  I know Yankee, BCP and I will have TT's there - any other people with trailers planning on coming and setting up?



 I know how y'all are, you and yankee are gonna set up and stick me in the middle so I look like the section 8 camper.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> I know how y'all are, you and yankee are gonna set up and stick me in the middle so I look like the section 8 camper.



Where are you gonna find all those kids to come with you camping?


----------



## bcp

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Where are you gonna find all those kids to come with you camping?


7-11. they may not speak english, but at least we can all get our cars cleaned and our campsites landscaped.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> 7-11. they may not speak english, but at least we can all get our cars cleaned and our campsites landscaped.


----------



## unixpirate

bcp said:


> Would have loved to meet you, but you be safe in Mexico.
> and remember, when driving back across the border, and you got that serious hangover and dont remember what you did the night before,, check under the sombreros in the back of the truck, you might not have just bought a bunch of hats, there might be dudes under those things trying to sneak in .



I'm losing out from meeting everyone I haven't. Hopefully their will be another gathering like this soon. I want to have one, my yard is big enough for lots of tents but no campers. 
I'll be flying into Del Rio and a car is suppose to be waiting to take me across the border.  

That is tff, but if so, I will bring them back to clean up after you somd smibs, I mean slobs.  

You guys be safe and watch out for the forum stalkers lurking in the background.


----------



## unixpirate

bcp said:


> 7-11. they may not speak english, but at least we can all get our cars cleaned and our campsites landscaped.


----------



## bcp

what are the options for fire type activities? do they allow or have ground pits for campfires? if not, and its allowed, I can bring a steel fire ring.

 I also have bundles of cut and dried bamboo for starting fires, and I can bring fire wood if needed.

 let me know.


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> what are the options for fire type activities? do they allow or have ground pits for campfires? if not, and its allowed, I can bring a steel fire ring.
> 
> I also have bundles of cut and dried bamboo for starting fires, and I can bring fire wood if needed.
> 
> let me know.



Ann said they will provide fire rings, but bring your to be on the safe side.

I will bring a load of firewood also for a couple night-worths of fires... I'll bring the fire wood so you do not have to tote it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

clevalley said:


> Ann said they will provide fire rings, but bring your to be on the safe side.
> 
> I will bring a load of firewood also for a couple night-worths of fires... I'll bring the fire wood so *you do not have to tote it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's what he's bring his "kids" for.


----------



## yankee44

What time are you planning on checking in? I can get there when ever I only live 5 minutes away. I have fire wood too. It would be cool if we get a couple of sites where we could put a couple of campers face to face. I think the potluck is a great idea. I will get the pork on Thursday.


----------



## yankee44

To all that will be looking for where we are. I am very easy to find. There will be a flag hanging on the front of my redneck condo that resembles my AV.


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> What time are you planning on checking in? I can get there when ever I only live 5 minutes away. I have fire wood too. It would be cool if we get a couple of sites where we could put a couple of campers face to face. I think the potluck is a great idea. I will get the pork on Thursday.



Somewhere around noon :shrug:  

You mean pull awning to awning?  I am not sure of how to do that in there as they are in rows with the hookups at the rear.  But we can figure that out Saturday.

Check your PM'er...


----------



## yankee44

clevalley said:


> Somewhere around noon :shrug:
> 
> You mean pull awning to awning?  I am not sure of how to do that in there as they are in rows with the hookups at the rear.  But we can figure that out Saturday.
> 
> Check your PM'er...



I will be there on Friday about the same time.


----------



## bcp

so, we got pork, we got beef, how about I bring a couple tonne of chicken and some BBQ sauce to smear on it?


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> so, we got pork, we got beef, how about I bring a couple tonne of chicken and some BBQ sauce to smear on it?



Sounds good!!


----------



## Black-Francis

yeeee hawwwww


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> yeeee hawwwww




naturally, just in case individuals as yourself show up, we should also have along some moonpies and some RC colas.

 not sure how well the moonpie is going to work on the grill though


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> naturally, just in case individuals as yourself show up, we should also have along some moonpies and some RC colas.
> 
> not sure how well the moonpie is going to work on the grill though



Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## awpitt

I hope all of you have a great time at the camp out. If I wasn't heading to the Bahamas this weekend, I'd be at the camp out. It sounds like it's going to be a fun time.


----------



## bcp

has there been an even close to accurate guess as to how many peoples will be attending said festivities?


----------



## Rael

bcp said:


> has there been an even close to accurate guess as to how many peoples will be attending said festivities?



Is it a BYOP?   j/k  Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## desertrat

bcp said:


> Would have loved to meet you, but you be safe in Mexico.
> and remember, when driving back across the border, and you got that serious hangover and dont remember what you did the night before,, check under the sombreros in the back of the truck, you might not have just bought a bunch of hats, there might be dudes under those things trying to sneak in .



Good advice, they have been known to hide drugs in your car and follow you through the border crossing. If you make it.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> has there been an even close to accurate guess as to how many peoples will be attending said festivities?



So far all that I know of is you, cleavley and me. I f that is the case there is no need for me to bring my big grill and no need for us to get a ton of meat.


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> So far all that I know of is you, cleavley and me. I f that is the case there is no need for me to bring my big grill and no need for us to get a ton of meat.



I'll be there.....


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> So far all that I know of is you, cleavley and me. I f that is the case there is no need for me to bring my big grill and no need for us to get a ton of meat.


however, do not allow this to discourage the quantity of brewed adult type beverages that you may or may not choose to consume.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> however, do not allow this to discourage the quantity of brewed adult type beverages that you may or may not choose to consume.



I have never drank alcohal before but I may just have to try some this weekend.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I have never drank alcohal before but I may just have to try some this weekend.


same with me.
 I was thinking about trying maybe just a half a beer and see how that goes.

 I dont want to be up dancing on  a table in a speedo while women put dollar bills down the band.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Any idea what the cost of full hook up is there?


----------



## yankee44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Any idea what the cost of full hook up is there?



$35 for camper under 35 foot and $45 for one that is bigger. They are Good Sams so if you are a member it will be a few $ off.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

yankee44 said:


> $35 for camper under 35 foot and $45 for one that is bigger. They are Good Sams so if you are a member it will be a few $ off.



Thanks. I'm working on getting a small motor home for Saturday night.


----------



## yankee44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Thanks. I'm working on getting a small motor home for Saturday night.



Cool. It will be a great time!!


----------



## bcp

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Thanks. I'm working on getting a small motor home for Saturday night.


can we get drunk and mud bog it?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> can we get drunk and mud bog it?



Only if I can borrow the pan lady's pan!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I still haven't decided if I'll be there.  It is within walking distance from my place...so GF and I might hike over there Saturday for a bit, but I have to see if I'll be showing Mr California around DC on Saturday still...I might not feel like going out once I get home


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> I still haven't decided if I'll be there.  It is within walking distance from my place...so GF and I might hike over there Saturday for a bit, but I have to see if I'll be showing Mr California around DC on Saturday still...I might not feel like going out once I get home



Well if you're not going........I'm not going!


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> Well if you're not going........I'm not going!


but, then who is gonna hold the yard lantern?


----------



## BS Gal

yankee44 said:


> I have never drank alcohal before but I may just have to try some this weekend.





bcp said:


> same with me.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Well if you're not going........I'm not going!



  No beer boy this weekend?



bcp said:


> but, then who is gonna hold the yard lantern?



:lawnjockey:  

I do not know, should we paint his face white or black if he does show...


----------



## bcp

*loading of the camper*

begins with the most important items.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

bcp said:


> begins with the most important items.



How did you end up with 14 beers?  No one sells them that way.  Did you drink four already?  Sheyot, you need to get more beer in that fridge.  You know people are gonna be stealing your stash.

Love the dog pic.

Change your siggy before you go please


----------



## bcp

jaybeeztoo said:


> How did you end up with 14 beers?  No one sells them that way.  Did you drink four already?  Sheyot, you need to get more beer in that fridge.  You know people are gonna be stealing your stash.
> 
> Love the dog pic.
> 
> Change your siggy before you go please


the rest of the case is in the storage under the master bed. 

the dog is a watch dog professionally trained to protect beer.
 bring it on.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

bcp said:


> the rest of the case is in the storage under the master bed.
> 
> the dog is a watch dog professionally trained to protect beer.
> bring it on.



I won't be there, so you can tell Killer to back off  

Hmmm, is killer Pan Lady or the Dog or even Skillet Girl.  You're family scares me.

Change your siggy please.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

are ya'll set up yet?


----------



## BuddyLee

So if I want to stop by tonight what would be a good time?


----------



## GWguy

I was just going to take the bike for a ride, winding up at the campgrounds, but the weather has other ideas.... 

Current Sterling Nexrad Radar Map : Weather Underground

(click on Show Severe at the top of the map)


----------



## clevalley

SoMDGirl42 said:


> are ya'll set up yet?



I know Yankee is down there now - I am pulling out of the driveway in 10 minutes.  I had and emergency at work today and that killed me for 4 hours. 

But we are packed and headed down... we are in Section C , spots 77'ish 78 - 80... around in there.  There is someone in the middle, guess we will make them part of the party...


----------



## clevalley

BuddyLee said:


> So if I want to stop by tonight what would be a good time?



6 pm or so... tomorrow we are shooting for 6pm for food.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

clevalley said:


> 6 pm or so... tomorrow we are shooting for 6pm for food.



Do you want me to drop this case of beer off for you to get the party started?


----------



## yankee44

I am here and have already started  Hope to see you all soon!!!


----------



## toppick08

Has C. made it yet........??





BTW....you're helping me wax my truck on Sun....


----------



## ocean733

Oh, I wish I was going.


----------



## ocean733

toppick08 said:


> Has C. made it yet........??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you're helping me wax my truck on Sun....


 
Didn't C say that he was there already?  I want to be there so bad, and so does Scott.  the time-frame just didn't work out for us.


----------



## StrawberryGal

ocean733 said:


> Oh, I wish I was going.



I so want to meet you.  wish you could be there.  I'm less than 10 minutes away from the Take it Easy campground.


----------



## BuddyLee

StrawberryGal said:


> I so want to meet you. wish you could be there. I'm less than 10 minutes away from the Take it Easy campground.


So, you're gonna be there?

Well, sorry folks.  I don't think I can attend now.


----------



## StrawberryGal

BuddyLee said:


> So, you're gonna be there?
> 
> Well, sorry folks.  I don't think I can attend now.



Maybe.


----------



## BuddyLee

StrawberryGal said:


> Maybe.


Hope to see you short-stuff.


----------



## toppick08

ocean733 said:


> Oh, *I wish I was going*.



Me too.....


----------



## StrawberryGal

BuddyLee said:


> Hope to see you short-stuff.


----------



## ocean733

StrawberryGal said:


> I so want to meet you. wish you could be there. I'm less than 10 minutes away from the Take it Easy campground.


 
Are you going too?  

You need to come up here with your babies and come swimming (we have an indoor pool for the winter) or go ice skating!


----------



## ocean733

toppick08 said:


> Me too.....


 
I thought you were going.  As a matter of fact, I thought that you were there already.  What happened?  C already offered people to sleep with Hoover.


----------



## StrawberryGal

ocean733 said:


> Are you going too?
> 
> You need to come up here with your babies and come swimming (we have an indoor pool for the winter) or go ice skating!



We would love to do that.  You know how to contact me. 

Ice Skating sounds fun!


----------



## toppick08

Any updates, before I retire for the evening..??...

Put out an APB....I will be be setting up a free pedicure,foot massage stand for all wimmin's with pretty ........

Y'all have a good and safe evening...see you tomorrow...


----------



## StrawberryGal

toppick08 said:


> Any updates, before I retire for the evening..??...
> 
> Put out an APB....I will be be setting up a free pedicure,foot massage stand for all wimmin's with pretty ........
> 
> Y'all have a good and safe evening...see you tomorrow...



Wow, I'll be there for my free pedicure and foot massage!


----------



## toppick08

StrawberryGal said:


> Wow, I'll be there for my free pedicure and foot massage!


----------



## StrawberryGal

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ocean733

StrawberryGal said:


> We would love to do that. You know how to contact me.
> 
> Ice Skating sounds fun!


 
I definitely will!!!!!


----------



## GWguy

I know they won't get to see this until at least tomorrow night, but I wanted to thank Yankee, BCP, CleValley and their families for the nice evening.  It was a pleasure just hanging out, chatting and enjoying the great food and a great moonlit evening.

To those who I met tonight, it was a pleasure to meet you!

To those I already knew, great to see you all again!

Cheers!


----------



## BuddyLee

Nice meeting Yankee, BCP, CleValley, two British chicks.

Nice seeing Rael, Rich70, Jolly Green Giant, Socktard, and someone I'm forgetting probably.

Good times...good discussions.

I hope you fella's get some sleep after staying up until 3 a.m.


----------



## BuddyLee

Oh and could you please do me a favor and check around the campsite for something I left behind?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> I know they won't get to see this until at least tomorrow night, but I wanted to thank Yankee, BCP, CleValley and their families for the nice evening.  It was a pleasure just hanging out, chatting and enjoying the great food and a great moonlit evening.
> 
> To those who I met tonight, it was a pleasure to meet you!
> 
> To those I already knew, great to see you all again!
> 
> Cheers!





Yankee, you really need to go into business with that butt of yours


----------



## remaxrealtor

GWguy said:


> I know they won't get to see this until at least tomorrow night, but I wanted to thank Yankee, BCP, CleValley and their families for the nice evening.  It was a pleasure just hanging out, chatting and enjoying the great food and a great moonlit evening.
> 
> To those who I met tonight, it was a pleasure to meet you!
> 
> To those I already knew, great to see you all again!
> 
> Cheers!



Double that from Rick and I!!!!!!!!!! It was great to meet you guys and spend some time! What a super idea!!!! KUDOS!!!!


----------



## Rael

Ditto on the thanks for putting this together, couldn't have asked for better weather, either. I had a good time with everyone. 

Now I think I'll catch up on some sleep...


----------



## GWguy

BuddyLee said:


> Oh and could you please do me a favor and check around the campsite for something I left behind?



OMG!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

GWguy said:


> I know they won't get to see this until at least tomorrow night, but I wanted to thank Yankee, BCP, CleValley and their families for the nice evening.  It was a pleasure just hanging out, chatting and enjoying the great food and a great moonlit evening.
> 
> To those who I met tonight, it was a pleasure to meet you!
> 
> To those I already knew, great to see you all again!
> 
> Cheers!





Rael said:


> Ditto on the thanks for putting this together, couldn't have asked for better weather, either. I had a good time with everyone.
> 
> Now I think I'll catch up on some sleep...



 Thanks for the good time.


----------



## TWLs wife

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Yankee, you really need to go into business with that butt of yours



 Thanks for plate of food to go, so I could try it. It was great.


----------



## aps45819

GWguy said:


> I know they won't get to see this until at least tomorrow night, but I wanted to thank Yankee, BCP, CleValley and their families for the nice evening.  It was a pleasure just hanging out, chatting and enjoying the great food and a great moonlit evening.
> 
> To those who I met tonight, it was a pleasure to meet you!
> 
> To those I already knew, great to see you all again!
> 
> Cheers!



 Boy and I had a great time


----------



## bcp

Had a great time this weekend, Clevalley and Yankee and families could not be any better at hosting.
 Was really great meeting everyone that showed up, and I mean every one. A really good group of people.
 Yankees but was great, the hit of the party. 
for those that were not able to attend, I hope somebody was able to get photos of Clevalley dancing in his speedo on the table. Priceless. (maybe less beer the next time?)

 anyway, great weekend up until the tree in my yard while backing in....
 Nothing visible from the ground but I will need to climb up on the top and see if anything was damaged where I cant see it from the bottom.. life goes on.

 oh, and it seems that my dog has found a new girlfriend,, I got home and said to him, where is CoCo?? he ran to the door and looked out at the camper to see if she was there. (I demand DNA testing before paying support for any puppies that may or may not be in the works)


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> anyway, great weekend up until the tree in my yard while backing in....
> Nothing visible from the ground but I will need to climb up on the top and see if anything was damaged where I cant see it from the bottom.. life goes on.



Did you get up on the roof to see?  Bummer.....


----------



## sux2b44

bcp said:


> Had a great time this weekend, Clevalley and Yankee and families could not be any better at hosting.
> Was really great meeting everyone that showed up, and I mean every one. A really good group of people.
> Yankees but was great, the hit of the party.
> for those that were not able to attend, I hope somebody was able to get photos of Clevalley dancing in his speedo on the table. Priceless. (maybe less beer the next time?)
> 
> anyway, great weekend up until the tree in my yard while backing in....
> Nothing visible from the ground but I will need to climb up on the top and see if anything was damaged where I cant see it from the bottom.. life goes on.
> 
> oh, and it seems that my dog has found a new girlfriend,, I got home and said to him, where is CoCo?? he ran to the door and looked out at the camper to see if she was there. (I demand DNA testing before paying support for any puppies that may or may not be in the works)



LOL.  you guys Rock!!!!


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Did you get up on the roof to see?  Bummer.....


I got lucky this time. no damage.
 anyway, there was a crew doing some tree work at the house next to me when I pulled in, so I told them when they had a chance, come talk to me.
 the clearing will commence in a week or two.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> I got lucky this time. no damage.
> anyway, there was a crew doing some tree work at the house next to me when I pulled in, so I told them when they had a chance, come talk to me.
> the clearing will commence in a week or two.



"A problem is just a misunderstood opportunity."

Glad it didn't get crunched.  Thanx again for a nice weekend.


----------



## toppick08

GWguy said:


> "A problem is just a misunderstood opportunity."
> 
> Glad it didn't get crunched.  Thanx again for a nice weekend.





It was a blast, good people, good times, good food, gorgeous weather....and LOTS of beer.......



Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## bcp

toppick08 said:


> It was a blast, good people, good times, good food, gorgeous weather....and LOTS of beer.......
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the next one...


There was beer? 



 wish I would have known, I might have tried one.


----------



## GWguy

I haven't seen SoMDGirl post today.....  did she make it thru the night??  Any Kahlua left ?


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> I haven't seen SoMDGirl post today.....  did she make it thru the night??  Any Kahlua left ?


I dont think she drank anything, She was perfectly ok when she left.


----------



## yankee44

All, It was great to put some faces to the names. we had a blast. We need to do it again next year. I am heading to bed I am a little tired.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> I got lucky this time. no damage.
> anyway, there was a crew doing some tree work at the house next to me when I pulled in, so I told them when they had a chance, come talk to me.
> the clearing will commence in a week or two.



Do i see a new fithwheel in the future now that you will have a place to park it when the trees are gone.


----------



## yankee44

BuddyLee said:


> Oh and could you please do me a favor and check around the campsite for something I left behind?



Now that is just not right!!!!


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> Do i see a new fithwheel in the future now that you will have a place to park it when the trees are gone.



camper envy.
 me,  Holiday Inn express
 Cvalley, Ramada Inn 
 Yankee, Hilton.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> camper envy.
> me,  Holiday Inn express
> Cvalley, Ramada Inn
> Yankee, Hilton.



Everyone else.... 3rd pup tent on the right over by the outhouse.


----------



## rich70

I'm glad that I stopped by. That was a great bunch of people. My daughter had a blast. Thank you to everyone for the food. Yankee, you did have a good butt, and my daughter wants to know where her new boyfriend is. That was alot of fun meeting everyone. Next time I think that we will have to say the night.


----------



## clevalley

BuddyLee said:


> Oh and could you please do me a favor and check around the campsite for something I left behind?



Where did that little black dude wind up at? 




This was an awesome time.  For all the ones I have met before it was a pleasure to see you all again and I know we will see each other soon.  For all the new faces, it was great to put a face to a name and hope you all can join us again - we can never have enough friends in life.

This is a definite must-do again.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> I haven't seen SoMDGirl post today.....  did she make it thru the night??  Any Kahlua left ?





bcp said:


> I dont think she drank anything, She was perfectly ok when she left.



Unforuntely I had to leave shortly after you left. :sad: My plan was to get totally tanked and make a fool of myself too. Guess I'll have to save that bottle for next time. Should be good and fermented by then


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


> It was a blast, good people, good times, good food, gorgeous weather....and LOTS of beer.......
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the next one...





bcp said:


> There was beer?
> 
> 
> 
> wish I would have known, I might have tried one.



I certainly hope ya'll didn't waste that case of beer I brought you  I went all out on the expensive Bud Light, 16 oz BOTTLES!


----------



## bcp

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Unforuntely I had to leave shortly after you left. :sad: My plan was to get totally nekkid and make a fool of myself too. Guess I'll have to save that bottle for next time. Should be good and fermented by then


 
:fixed:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> :fixed:



word gets around fast


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> word gets around fast



Yeah, but we would have moved the couches for you......


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> Yeah, but we would have moved the couches for you......



Is NOTHING safe around ya'll?


----------



## yankee44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I certainly hope ya'll didn't waste that case of beer I brought you  I went all out on the expensive Bud Light, 16 oz BOTTLES!



It didn't go to waste and I thank you. At about 1:00am I ran out of the 2 cases that I brought and started in on the one you left.


----------



## bcp

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is NOTHING safe around ya'll?


seriously, these people should be ashamed.


good thing Im nice.

 and, I want to thank you all for attending the Bible service around the campfire later on.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

GWguy said:


> Yeah, but we would have moved the couches for you......



  Good one


----------



## yankee44

rich70 said:


> I'm glad that I stopped by. That was a great bunch of people. My daughter had a blast. Thank you to everyone for the food. Yankee, you did have a good butt, and my daughter wants to know where her new boyfriend is. That was alot of fun meeting everyone. Next time I think that we will have to say the night.



"Pssst Daddy I want to sit to my new friend."


----------



## rich70

yankee44 said:


> "Pssst Daddy I want to sit to my new friend."



They were cute togeather. One day we might be in-laws


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> They were cute togeather. One day we might be in-laws



....Looks like someone might be driving a Chevy again...


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> ....Looks like someone might be driving a Chevy again...



Chevy is the only way to go!


----------



## GWguy

OK!!!!! SO, when are we having another get together???  The post-party fallout is almost more fun than the event!!!!


----------



## toppick08

GWguy said:


> OK!!!!! SO, when are we having another get together???  The post-party fallout is almost more fun than the event!!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

GWguy said:


> OK!!!!! SO, when are we having another get together???  The post-party fallout is almost more fun than the event!!!!



I should have read more into this thread... I didnt know you could go even if you didnt have a camper


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> I should have read more into this thread... I didnt know you could go even if you didnt have a camper



My Chevy will sleep two,..snuggly.......


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> ....Looks like someone might be driving a Chevy again...



She will have to convert!!!  

You don't wear a bow tie on a camping trip!!


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> She will have to convert!!!
> 
> You don't wear a bow tie on a camping trip!!


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> She will have to convert!!!
> 
> You don't wear a bow tie on a camping trip!!



only thing to do is to compromise with a GMC


----------



## bcp

toppick08 said:


> My Chevy will sleep two,..snuggly.......


 if I would have knowed you was sleeping in the truck I would have opened up the sleeper sofa in the trailer for you. its in front of the door so we could have left the door open and you would have fit without curling up.


----------



## toppick08

bcp said:


> if I would have knowed you was sleeping in the truck I would have opened up the sleeper sofa in the trailer for you. its in front of the door so we could have left the door open and you would have fit without curling up.



Thank You......


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> if I would have knowed you was sleeping in the truck I would have opened up the sleeper sofa in the trailer for you. its in front of the door so we could have left the door open and you would have fit without curling up.



I was going to open up my sleeper sofa for him but at 3:15 am I said screw that. My wife was mad that I didn't do it. But she would have been mad for wakeing up the whole camper if I did. So I guess it was a no win for me.:shrug:


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I was going to open up my sleeper sofa for him but at 3:15 am I said screw that. My wife was mad that I didn't do it. But she would have been mad for wakeing up the whole camper if I did. So I guess it was a no win for me.:shrug:


 I could have got away with it. the pan comes from the top down, who would have been hit first?


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> I was going to open up my sleeper sofa for him but at 3:15 am I said screw that. My wife was mad that I didn't do it. But she would have been mad for wakeing up the whole camper if I did. So I guess it was a no win for me.:shrug:



You could have let me lie beside............


BTW, you're butt is still fine.......


----------



## Rael

The meeting ended at approximately 3:30 a.m., when the final five survivors agreed there was no point in continuing to stay up.


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> The meeting ended at approximately 3:30 a.m., when the final five survivors agreed there was no point in continuing to stay up.





I know that's right......


----------



## clevalley

lovinmaryland said:


> I should have read more into this thread... I didnt know you could go even if you didnt have a camper



Well, I had room - the boy would not have mind if you slept under him... in another bed that is. 



bcp said:


> if I would have knowed you was sleeping in the truck I would have opened up the sleeper sofa in the trailer for you. its in front of the door so we could have left the door open and you would have fit without curling up.



Yeah Toppick - I turned and you were nowhere to be found... I guess you went to get rid of some beer you rented.  I was going to let you have the empty space.  You can partake in some of the sickness Hoover is spreading (I am not feeling well now.) 



Rael said:


> The meeting ended at approximately 3:30 a.m., when the final five survivors agreed there was no point in continuing to stay up.



Man, I have not had a night like that in a LOOOOONG time!!!


----------



## bcp

clevalley said:


> Well, I had room - the boy would not have mind if you slept under him... in another bed that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Toppick - I turned and you were nowhere to be found... I guess you went to get rid of some beer you rented.  I was going to let you have the empty space.  You can partake in some of the sickness Hoover is spreading (I am not feeling well now.)
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I have not had a night like that in a LOOOOONG time!!!


I dont know how you all did it, I was toasted by 1.

 Gonna practice for the next time.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


> My Chevy will sleep two,..snuggly.......





Rael said:


> The meeting ended at approximately 3:30 a.m., when the *final five survivors *agreed there was no point in continuing to stay up.



Now I want to know who Toppick (1) was snuggling up with in the truck. BCP (2) was with pan lady, Yankee (3) was with the Brit, and Clevally (4) was getting germs from Sux, so I guess that only leaves Toppick and Rael (5) suggling up together. Now I'm really disappointed I left early.


----------



## clevalley

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Now I want to know who Toppick (1) was snuggling up with in the truck.


 *:dreamsofSocki:*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> BCP (2) was with pan lady,


 *:check:*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Yankee (3) was with the Brit, and


*:check:*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Clevally (4) was getting germs from Sux, so I guess that only leaves...


 *:dreams of Socki:* ,wait... no, what you said is a *:check:*



SoMDGirl42 said:


> ...Toppick and Rael (5) suggling up together. Now I'm really disappointed I left early.


 *:negative:*

Rael was dreaming of Frenchie. 

I can vouch they were in separate vehicles sleeping it off... what they were dreaming about I can only speculate, but really do not have a clue.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

clevalley said:


> *:dreamsofSocki:*
> 
> *:check:*
> 
> *:check:*
> 
> *:dreams of Socki:* ,wait... no, what you said is a *:check:*
> 
> *:negative:*
> 
> *Rael was dreaming of Frenchie.*
> 
> I can vouch they were in separate vehicles sleeping it off... what they were dreaming about I can only speculate, but really do not have a clue.



I didn't realize Toppick was from New Orleans. I thought he was from Mississippi  But hey, if Rael wants to call him Frenchie, who am I to tell him otherwise.


----------



## GWguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't realize Toppick was from New Orleans. I thought he was from Mississippi  But hey, if Rael wants to call him Frenchie, who am I to tell him otherwise.



Rael's wife is French.....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> Rael's wife is French.....



My bad


----------



## clevalley

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't realize Toppick was from New Orleans. I thought he was from Mississippi  But hey, if Rael wants to call him Frenchie, who am I to tell him otherwise.





I thought you knew - but your response is sooo much better, let's go with that.


----------



## Rael

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't realize Toppick was from New Orleans. I thought he was from Mississippi  But hey, if Rael wants to call him Frenchie, who am I to tell him otherwise.





Hey, I thought you were able to keep a secret...


----------

